# Selling my Reparto Corse TSX UL-- fair price?



## GearDriven (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been a long time lurker here but I have a TSX UL Reparto Corse in Celeste built up with Centaur components and a carbon fork/stem/seatpost. I placed it on ebay but haven't gotten any bids on it. What would be a fair price for it?

Campy Centaur components
Campy Ergobrain cycle computer (shows what gear you are in -- should work with buttons on hoods but never figured that out).
Celeste Tires (Vittoria Rubino)
Celeste Fizik Seat
Celeste Look Pedals 
Bianchi Carbon Stem
Blue Stem
Blue Velocity Deep V 36 Hole wheels with Centaur Hubs
Carbon Fork and seatpost (easton)

Thanks.


----------



## dutchitalian (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello,

Have you sold your Bianchi TSX? What is the size? I would be interested in a 58 or 59cm ct frame.

Regards Michiel


----------

